# Lucid Dreaming > DV Academy > Current Courses > Dream Yoga >  >  Dream Yoga

## Booheegn

I am new to this site and want to join the dream yoga group if still possible.  I looked at some of the postings on this topic and it seems I am over a year late for active course work.  Can anyone guide me to the right place or person to chat with on this topic?  Are there any active dream yoga instructions available?

----------


## imJB

Hi the stickys are at the top of the forum. I've only be actively engaging with them for a few days and found Sivason to be extremely generous with their time. Start a workbook and you'll find no problem getting started.

----------


## Sivason

Yep, jump right in!

----------

